# Lifting videos



## tee (Oct 12, 2004)

http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/video_index.htm


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 12, 2004)

good post


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 26, 2004)

There are exercises in there I've never heard of. Pretty cool.


----------



## dr woo (Jan 14, 2005)

nice nfo m8


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 14, 2005)

good video to watch for good form on excercises.


----------

